# Delta Shopmaster LA200 Midi Lathe



## vantoo (May 5, 2012)

Can get it used for 200 bucks...opinions please...thanks


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 6, 2012)

I put mine on eBay last year and I barely got 125 for it.  
You might do well via Craig's list. though


----------



## joek30296 (May 6, 2012)

I paid $225 last year for my 46-250 (same lathe as LA 200) off craigslist.  However, the guy threw in the following:  bed extension, set of Sorby chisels, Woodcraft pen press, 10 simline pen kits, 2pcs. ash 4X4 (baseball bat mat'l).  I felt I did ok and didn't even quibble over his price.

Said all that to say that $200 wouldn't be bad if he throws in a few extras.

Joe


----------



## vantoo (May 6, 2012)

joek30296 said:


> I paid $225 last year for my 46-250 (same lathe as LA 200) off craigslist.  However, the guy threw in the following:  bed extension, set of Sorby chisels, Woodcraft pen press, 10 simline pen kits, 2pcs. ash 4X4 (baseball bat mat'l).  I felt I did ok and didn't even quibble over his price.
> 
> Said all that to say that $200 wouldn't be bad if he throws in a few extras.
> 
> Joe



how do you like it. I have a full size lathe, but looking for something smaller. thanks for the replys....


----------



## joek30296 (May 6, 2012)

Vantoo,
I don't have much to compare it to other than the old Craftsman tube lathe I had for 25 yrs.  I've only done a dozen or so pens since I've had it...plenty of power for those.  Just recently purchased a Nova G3 chuck when it was on sale at Woodcraft but haven't really done anything with it yet.  Planning to try a bowl soon. 

All in all, it's been fine for what I do, plenty accurate, powerful enough (1/2 hp), large enough with the bed extension.  Sometimes I wish it was vs but I can live with that for what I paid.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## vantoo (May 7, 2012)

thanks for the input guys. I got it today. It is like new and has the vari speed. Perfect size for pens.


----------



## joek30296 (May 8, 2012)

Report back in a few weeks and let us know how you like it.

Joe


----------



## plano_harry (May 9, 2012)

LA200 has variable speed?



vantoo said:


> thanks for the input guys. I got it today. It is like new and has the vari speed. Perfect size for pens.


----------



## vantoo (May 11, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> LA200 has variable speed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep....I guess you would call it that. You have to change the belt on the pulleys....but I like it. It is just right for turning pens. Used it for several so far and it is easier to use on the pens than my large lathe.....


----------

